Ask HN: Is Windows 10 technically any good (& how does it compare to Linux)? - nvworbwu
======
savethefuture
Windows 10 will never compare to linux, but it really depends on what you are
needing out of your operating system. There is a reason win10 included an
ubuntu bash shell into their os recently ;)

------
blackflame7000
I have 2 identical computers running windows 10 and Ubuntu 16.10 and I will
say that the room gets a whole lot hotter when the Windows machine is on.

